# CF Med Tech treats girl, 5, after severe multi-vehicle accident.



## Sapplicant (28 Mar 2011)

Usual disclaimers.

Article Link



> Firefighters said, when they arrived, a woman at the scene who was a Canadian Forces military combat medic was treating the girl until firefighters could assist her and help extricate her from the vehicle.



More at link.


Tip of the hat to the soldier. 




Title alteration.


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Mar 2011)

To our heroic brother in arms, Great job!

This what soldiers are all about, protecting the people of Canada in one form or another.


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Mar 2011)

Kudos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ballz (28 Mar 2011)

Glad she was there because she was most definitely needed by the sounds of it... hope the little girl is okay...


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Mar 2011)

ballz said:
			
		

> Glad she was there because she was most definitely needed by the sounds of it... hope the little girl is okay...



She passed away according to the article....


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2011)

Kudos to the Med Tech on scene.

I hate when the media (or anyone else) refers to a Med Tech as a "combat medic" like we have more than one type of medic.   :


----------



## ballz (28 Mar 2011)

"Police confirmed Monday morning that the girl was pronounced dead late Sunday night." Could swear that was not there when I read it, I just saw the part about not having a pulse when they arrived at the hospital. :facepalm:

Terrible stuff. Rest in peace.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Kudos to the Med Tech on scene.



The Med Tech is Sgt Alannah Gilmore (who I know you know).  Well done Alannah for doing the best that you could.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Mar 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> The Med Tech is Sgt Alannah Gilmore (who I know you know).



Yep.  I found that out via Facebook.


----------



## 211RadOp (28 Mar 2011)

So did I, but it is also published in the Ottawa Sun

http://www.ottawasun.com/news/ottawa/2011/03/27/17775146.html


----------



## Occam (28 Mar 2011)

God, I must've missed driving through that intersection by mere minutes, returning from picking up my wife at the bus station downtown, with my little guy in the back of the car.


----------



## Redeye (28 Mar 2011)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> The Med Tech is Sgt Alannah Gilmore (who I know you know).  Well done Alannah for doing the best that you could.



For those who don't know, she's the wife/significant other of MCpl Jody Mitic.  He referred to her as his "baby momma", but I don't think that's the technical term!)

He posted on his Twitter account that they happened to be there and was hoping that she would pull through.  I'm glad that Sgt Gilmore did what she could, it reflects proudly on the CF.


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Mar 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> God, I must've missed driving through that intersection by mere minutes, returning from picking up my wife at the bus station downtown, with my little guy in the back of the car.



A big Well Done to her!!


----------



## mariomike (28 Mar 2011)

"Gilmore continued to assist once paramedics arrived, helping them stabilize her and load her into the ambulance. Ottawa Paramedics spokesman J.P. Trottier said her efforts saved emergency crews precious time in a rescue where every second counted.
“It was exactly what the little girl required, but unfortunately she passed away,” Trottier said. “That’s very typical of Canadian Forces people. They always stop by and help.”:
http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/Forces+medic+could+save+year+crash+victim/4515172/story.html


----------



## Armymedic (30 Mar 2011)

Redeye said:
			
		

> For those who don't know, she's the wife/significant other of MCpl Jody Mitic.  He referred to her as his "baby momma", but I don't think that's the technical term!)
> 
> He posted on his Twitter account that they happened to be there and was hoping that she would pull through.  I'm glad that Sgt Gilmore did what she could, it reflects proudly on the CF.



Actually, knowing Alanna, Jody Mitic is her husband and significant other. 

Both are remarkably good people, and one great couple. Neither should play second fiddle to the other.


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Mar 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Actually, knowing Alanna*h*, Jody Mitic is her husband and significant other.
> 
> Both are remarkably good people, and one great couple. Neither should play second fiddle to the other.



Fixed that for you.       Totally agree with the rest!   :nod:


----------



## Redeye (30 Mar 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> Actually, knowing Alanna, Jody Mitic is her husband and significant other.
> 
> Both are remarkably good people, and one great couple. Neither should play second fiddle to the other.



I didn't know if they were married or common-law - Jody just put "babymomma" on Twitter when it happened.  Jody - though I've not met him personally but swapped emails/tweets with him a fair bit - has quite an inspiring story to tell, and the world could use more people like him.  Alannah certainly seems the same way!


----------



## bolt (1 Apr 2011)

The warrior spirit in action... quote of the day, "It's go time." Even though the little girl didn't make it, as a police officer and new member of the CF Mitic and Gilmore are certainly two soldiers that make me proud to put on the uniform.

Sgt. Alannah Gilmore -- a military medic with Afghan mission experience -- and her husband Jody Mitic, were six cars back from the crash, which happened around 4 p.m. at the intersection of Cyrville and Innes Rd.

Master Cpl. Mitic, who lost both legs below the knee when he stepped on a landmine in Afghanistan in 2007, turned to his wife and said, *"It's go-time."*



http://vancouver.24hrs.ca/News/national/2011/03/29/17789461.html


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Apr 2011)

bolt said:
			
		

> The warrior spirit in action... quote of the day, "It's go time." Even though the little girl didn't make it, as a police officer and new member of the CF Mitic and Gilmore are certainly two soldiers that make me proud to put on the uniform.
> 
> Sgt. Alannah Gilmore -- a military medic with Afghan mission experience -- and her husband Jody Mitic, were six cars back from the crash, which happened around 4 p.m. at the intersection of Cyrville and Innes Rd.
> 
> ...



Has someone written her for and award? Was her life in peril as well?


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Apr 2011)

Credit where credit is due, and notwithstanding that many in the CF consider such act simply as "doing one's job", Sgt Gilmore's composure and skills reflect great credit on her and by association, the CF.  Well done!  

A bittersweet thing, though -- my thoughts and prayers to the Tran family for their loss.

Regards
G2G


----------



## mariomike (18 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Has someone written her for and award? Was her life in peril as well?



I hope they do.
What you said made me feel a little guilty. I remember some of the _many_ anonymous, unpaid, Good Samaritans who helped us do the job. Sometimes at risk to themselves. We could have have asked if they would like us to write them up, but there was seldom time. Or, we forgot. Being young, perhaps we just took their help for granted. Perhaps not all, but I am sure some of them would have appreciated formal recognition. Thinking back almost forty years, I can't think of a single person we ever wrote up. I regret that we did not.
"THE CITIZEN’S AWARD:
The Citizen’s Award is awarded to members of the public who render outstanding emergency assistance to their fellow citizens and Toronto EMS."
TPS hosts a similar annual ceremony.

Perhaps the City of Ottawa does as well?


----------



## Armymedic (18 Apr 2011)

Jim,
Historically, the unit will put a medic who does something similar to this in for the military commendation. Traditionally I have seen actions like this get anything from a CO's commendation right up to the CDS commendation.


----------

